#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-27
<munz> hey bluebomber hows it goin?
<bluebomber> Howdy!
<bluebomber> Things are going fine. Just working on getting a PostgreSQL server up and running for school.
<bluebomber> How are you, munz?
<munz> good, can't complain
<munz> just re-arranging desk area
<munz> relocating some stuff
<bluebomber> Cool. Sounds like the metawork I've been doing all weekend ^_^
<munz> setting up command center is fun
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: ping?
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: pong?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: howdy!! you might be able to help me as a django exper
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/633644/
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: using postgres?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: nope, no database at all
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: using cobbler (cobbler-web package)
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: on minute, I'm on my morning standup call
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: you might try changing TIME_ZONE in settings.py to either "US/Eastern" or "UTC"
 * RoAkSoAx looks
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: it worked
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<RoAkSoAx> so I guess there's an issue there determining the correct timezone
<RoAkSoAx> su/win 3
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: yeah, I've only experienced it with postgres, but I guess cobbler tries to use that setting too
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: yeah the weird thing is that a few days ago that was working fine
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: and there hasn't been any cobbler updates till then
<RoAkSoAx> at least not new upstream releases
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: maybe pytz updates?
<RoAkSoAx> maybe
<mhall119> but it's working now?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: yes, cjhanged to US/Eastern and works as expected
<RoAkSoAx> thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> ok fine
<dantalizing> yall hurt my feeling
<mhall119> ;)
<DammitJim> hugs for dantalizing 
<mhall119> the problem was that you confused us by saying "morning" at 4:30pm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-28
<itnet7> dantalizing: Morning!
<dantalizing> morning itnet7 
<dantalizing> and the rest of you, i guess
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<dantalizing> hey mhall119 
<mhall119> dantalizing: what's the status of your LD mobile app?
<dantalizing> what
<mhall119> you were making a loco directory app for android
<dantalizing> i'm ready to release the code
<dantalizing> all 37 lines
<mhall119> I have an android phone
<dantalizing> nice
<mhall119> 37 lines?
<dantalizing> that was my way of saying i havent done it
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> ok then
<dantalizing> i started to try to go cross-platform with appcelerator, then jquery-mobile, then sencha, then jo, 
<dantalizing> then appcelerator again
<dantalizing> then native, but by that time i had other things on my mind
<dantalizing> jq-m is th3 n0n-p3rf0rm btw
<mhall119> gotcha
<dantalizing> http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/dan/mobile/comu/
<dantalizing> this ^^^ is old ... was playing around with yql at the time
<dantalizing> yql rocks btw
<dantalizing> http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/dan/mobile/com2/
<dantalizing> ^^^ same but with a newer version of jqm
<dantalizing> and missing back buttons
<itnet7> I really liked what you were doing with the your app dantalizing 
<dantalizing> maybe i should look at it again ...
<dantalizing> unless mhall119 is gonna do something
<mhall119> no, I just wanted to look as some reference code before I write a ReadFeeder app
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-29
<bluelabrat> Florida here too :) Interesting.... Is anyone active?
<mhall119> bluelabrat: we're usually more active during daylight hours
<DammitJim> anyone good at writing test cases?
<tiemonster> for?
<tiemonster> DammitJim: for?
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> test cases for morning?
<mhall119> assertTrue(self.has_coffee)
<mhall119> otherwise your morning has failed
<dantalizing> the best part of waking up is python in your cup
<mhall119> "I'm tired of these mother f-ingsnakes in my motherf-ing coffee" -- Pythons in a Java: The Jython story
<mhall119> staring James Gosling as Samuel L. Jackson
<dantalizing> thats bash.org-able
<mhall119> lol
<reya276> Anyone got an extra invite for Google Plus?
<DammitJim> what's that?
<reya276> https://plus.google.com/up/start/?sw=1&type=st
<reya276> is a better version of facebook and is even better if you have an android phone
<DammitJim> oh really?
<DammitJim> man, how do you hear about these things?
<reya276> um it was allover Ars Tech
<DammitJim> whose ars?
<reya276> really?
<reya276> www.arstechnica.com
<mhall119> it's also on today's xkcd
<mhall119> which sums it up pretty well, I think
<DammitJim> LOL
<DammitJim> but how come I've missed the registration phase? LOL
<dantalizing> DammitJim: its still in "field test" phase
<dantalizing> i have an invite, jamalta does too
<DammitJim> yeah, but I want in, dammit
<DammitJim> ...jim
<DammitJim> who invited you?
<DammitJim> I have invitation envy
<dantalizing> invites are still disabled
<DammitJim> not part of the club
<DammitJim> ;)
<tiemonster> maybe it'll be like Buzz, and I'll lose interest before I ever get my invite
<DammitJim> I'm messing with you... Google+ sounds like the reason why my contacts on my phone can't show facebook status
<tiemonster> then they'll quietly roll it out
<dantalizing> wired had a nice piece on it
<dantalizing> i think i have most everyone in this channel in my "ubuntu" circle
<DammitJim> :)
<dantalizing> which is the largest one i have
<dantalizing> now i can share baby photos with my ubuntu  friends!
<dantalizing> or not
<DammitJim> tru
<dantalizing> hangout looks cool
<dantalizing> but i cant get anyone to hang out with me
<dantalizing> :(
<tiemonster> and by baby photos, you mean your latest rig?
<dantalizing> tiemonster: duh
<tiemonster> speaking of babies, I think the stench of diaper pails has a divergent half-life
<tiemonster> it always smells worse every time I clean it
 * tiemonster shudders
<dantalizing> coincidently, facebook has the same stench
<tiemonster> as will anything "social" that Google develops
<cjohnston> /16
<dantalizing> engadget has an article about Ubuntu on a Galaxy Tab 10.1
<dantalizing> win
<mhall119> dantalizing: link?
<mhall119> somehow engadget isn't in my feeds list
<dantalizing> http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/29/ubuntu-demonstrated-running-on-galaxy-tab-10-1-summarily-dubbed/
<dantalizing> can you guys see this: https://plus.google.com/100541293230400861965/posts ????
<mhall119> dantalizing: yup
<dantalizing> mhall119: thx
<mhall119> is that galaxy tab running 9.10?
<dantalizing> looks like it
<mhall119> :(
<Shadowchaser> hello 
<Shadowchaser> hello all I have a question if someone has the time to answer
<dantalizing> no guarantees, but fire Shadowchaser 
<Shadowchaser> im looking for a good video editor for linux that will render in HD any ideas?
<dantalizing> not sure about hd
<dantalizing> openshot looks nice, but never used it
<dantalizing> Shadowchaser: http://www.openshot.org/features/
<Shadowchaser> I downloaded it and am having a little problems pointing it to blender for animation titles
<Shadowchaser> Dantalizing thanks I guess I'll just have to download a few different programs and figure them out I am trying to move from windows to ubuntu in my business
<dantalizing> sry Shadowchaser i havent done much video
<Shadowchaser> well dantalizing  thanks I have a million questions and idea just trying to work through them one step at a time
<Shadowchaser> dantalizing knwo anything about synfig?
<dantalizing> Shadowchaser: gnope
<Shadowchaser> ok thanks 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-30
<tiemonster> jamalta: you around?
<jamalta> tiemonster: hey
<jamalta> sorry, i had forgotten to re-configure my irc client
<jamalta> :X
<tiemonster> Huh?
<tiemonster> For nick highlighting?
<jamalta> no, as in i didn't have my local irc set up so i haven't been paying attention to it for about a week
<jamalta> i run a bouncer on my server, though so i have a backlog
<tiemonster> Ah
<jamalta> What's up?
<tiemonster> I was wondering why there's no official Android app for Flickr
<jamalta> It hasn't been a priority
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<tiemonster> gninrom
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-01
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-07-02
<mstrgforc7> Chris M. U there?
<mhall119> there's a Chris M?
<cjohnston> munz?
<mhall119> is he also a chris?
<cjohnston> i think so?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-27
<Gingerbear> bluebomber
<bluebomber> Gingerbear: 
<Gingerbear> what have you been up to?
<bluebomber> What's up, Gingerbear 
<bluebomber> Same ol', same ol' here.
<bluebomber> Gingerbear.
<bluebomber> Ping.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-30
<govatent> hello world 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-25
<DammitJim> ugh, how dumb is it that I am going to replace a desktop linux machine for a laptop with an eSata external drive?
<keen> only dumb when the cats unplug it.;)
<DammitJim> LOL... this thing is locked up
<keen> which was my argument the other day about "don't you like the new mac pro?" "why put drives inside, just attach them via thunderbolt!"
<DammitJim> it's more cables outside to route, but since this is locked up, noone really sees it LOL
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-26
<ghuru> Hola!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-06-28
<cjohnston> roaksoax: ping
<roaksoax> cjohnston: here!
<cjohnston> hey roaksoax.. I commented on one of the testdrive bugs that it's still valid in raring and just wanted to chat with you about getting the fix released
<roaksoax> cjohnston: ill get to it 
<cjohnston> cool thanks.. do you need any help with testing or anything?
<roaksoax> cjohnston: not really... but appears strange to me it dorsnt install http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~testdrive/testdrive/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<roaksoax> check testdrive-common
<balloons> ohh solving testdrive bugs :-)
<roaksoax> so thismight be a change in the qemu-kvm package
<cjohnston> I installed kvm and it installed qemu-kvm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-23
<balloons> Hope everyone is managing to stay dry this week.. It's thunderstorm season!
<mhall119> so far it's dry inside, so there's that :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-24
<UnHolyTerror> Look at all the linux users in Florida tonight...
<mhall119> UnHolyTerror: 3 comments in one night, this channel is hopping!
<UnHolyTerror> Ha!
<Nothing_Much> Testing a fix for a bug is so satisfying, especially when it works
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: +1 to that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-25
<Bryanstein> zoopster, ping?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-06-27
<zoopster> yo Bryanstein you've been trying to catch me
<Bryanstein> zoopster, 
<Bryanstein> I'll pm you
<zoopster> ok
<mhall119> Bryanstein: you still need a talk proposal from me don't you, was there anything else?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ummm yes, pretty much...you missed the first cfp deadline but...there is another and we have our mighty Ubucon that we must do
<Bryanstein> So you have potential slots regardless :oP
<mhall119> ok, were do I submit that and how much do you need, just a summary?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-22
<Nothing_Much> so
<Nothing_Much> no Android dependencies pls
<Nothing_Much> ?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much needs to be online sometime other than the early morning hours :/
<ahoneybun> agreed mhall119 lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: btw, I've got a request in for a template or at least dimensions for DVD label and sleeve printing
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-23
<ahoneybun> Don't forget about FOSSETCON guys! Its in Orlando: https://plus.google.com/u/0/103444865324954190992/about
<DammitJim> ahoneybun, when?
<ahoneybun> Nov 19-21 2015 DammitJim
<DammitJim> cool... wasn't it here last year as well?
<DammitJim> it must have been good
<ahoneybun> it was he in Orlando last year as well
<ahoneybun> *here in
<DammitJim> OK, I'm definitely going this year
<DammitJim> my company is finally making the turn to start using Ubuntu instead of Red Hat
<DammitJim> *sigh*
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I was at the last one
<ahoneybun> very good
<DammitJim> did you speak?
<DammitJim> I remember getting the conversation started with saltstack
<DammitJim> did they ever show up?
<ahoneybun> I don't remember that group
<ahoneybun> and I did not speak
<ahoneybun> DammitJim: looking forward to seeing you there then
<DammitJim> cool!
<DammitJim> is the supporter pass $85 a day?
<DammitJim> or $85 for the 3 days?
<ahoneybun> not sure about that one
<ahoneybun> I will for sure like to do it
<DammitJim> do what?
<DammitJim> are you a bot now?
<ahoneybun> be a supporter
<DammitJim> I thought you were leading this conference!
<ahoneybun> I'm helping with Social Media
<ahoneybun> and help set up and take down
<DammitJim> oh ok
<DammitJim> I should help with something
<DammitJim> this is a good group here in CFL
<ahoneybun> Central FL?
<DammitJim> yes
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> but I see no activity on the LoCo page
<DammitJim> is the Florida LoCo in charge of it again?
<ahoneybun> I thought it always was
<ahoneybun> unless your doing a LUG
<ahoneybun> at least to let people know
<ahoneybun> but that page has been inactive for awhile
<mhall119> DammitJim: the Florida LoCo wasn't in charge of FOSSETCON last year, but we did organize the UbuCon within it
<mhall119> Bryanstein is running FOSSETCON
<Bryanstein> mhall119, I was just chatting up jcastro about the Ubucon this year 
<mhall119> man, I hope he comes this year and doesn't get pulled into another work sprint
<DammitJim> oh, UbuCon!
<DammitJim> thanks mhall119 
<DammitJim> hope things are well with you, man
<mhall119> DammitJim: everything's going good, how's the family?
<DammitJim> we are pretty nuts man... but hanging in there... trying to get the kids to keep learning in the summer and not digress (I think that's the word for loosing what one has learned?)
<DammitJim> how is Michelle?
<mhall119> DammitJim: doing alright, she homeschools our 2, so she's fighting the same fight :)
<mhall119> teaching my daughter how to use an Arduino now, it's pretty fun
<DammitJim> how old is she now?
<mhall119> almost 10
<mhall119> they grow fast, don't they?
<DammitJim> wow... when you say how to use an Arduino, is she doing programming?
<DammitJim> or just how to boot it up and access it?
<mhall119> DammitJim: there's not much to access on an Arduino
<mhall119> she and I did the programming together, she understands in theory how to do it, she just doesn't get interested in the code part
<mhall119> but she wired up some LEDs on a breadboard that we controlled with a small program running on the Arduino
<DammitJim> LOL... I wonder if Caitlyn or Michael would get it
<DammitJim> oh cool!
<DammitJim> sounds like a cool project
<mhall119> Scratch is a fun way for kids to get started in programming, there isn't much typing, it's all drag-and-drop
<DammitJim> I probably have 1 more year before I can do that
<mhall119> Arduino uses a C style language, so it's a bit harder
<DammitJim> oh
<DammitJim> which one is the python equivalent device?
<mhall119> not sure about python
<mhall119> you can use python on a Raspberry Pi, that's essentially a full ARM computer
<DammitJim> oh yeah Raspberry Pi
<DammitJim> man, I hate loosing arguments about things I will have to maintain
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we should do another UbuCon
<ahoneybun> if it is not being planned areaday
<ahoneybun> *ready
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I planned to do another at FOSSETCON
<mhall119> if you want to help organize it, that would be awesome
<ahoneybun> I'll help where I can sure mhall119
<ahoneybun> hey Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> Hi ahoneybun 
<Nothing_Much> Man, I need more discipline
<Nothing_Much> As much as I want to learn how to code, I'm lazy
<ahoneybun> same..
<Nothing_Much> what? I thought someone mentioned you in a stream from UOA and you contributed to something.
<ahoneybun> I helped the booth at SELF
<Nothing_Much> ohh
<Nothing_Much> what's SELF?
<ahoneybun> SouthEast LinuxFest
<Nothing_Much> ah
<Nothing_Much> where was that?
<ahoneybun> in North Carolina
<Nothing_Much> wut
<ahoneybun> yep
<Nothing_Much> doesn't look that south..
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> it's right abo- oh wait, it's like 1 state below Georgia
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> Florida?
<Nothing_Much> 2 states
<Nothing_Much> wow, I honestly think the EFF is the most important organization towards protecting freedom and FOSS and in general, technology
<ahoneybun> I saw someone with a EFF shirt but with a iPhone...
<Nothing_Much> he's a monkey
<Nothing_Much> with that iphone
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> unless he has it jailbroken or somethin'
<ahoneybun> even then still
<Nothing_Much> but then again, i'm pretty sure that Apple *does* have the legal rights to take away your devices if you do something wrong with them, like reverse engineer it or something
<ahoneybun> they can uninstall apps
<ahoneybun> from the phone
<Nothing_Much> technology is a mess at the moment
<Nothing_Much> windows is trash, apple is apple, and dependency hell isn't worth the headaches for someone as mainstream as I am
<Nothing_Much> but instead of going back to windows, I decided not to play the game that I wanted to try out
<ahoneybun> video game?
<Nothing_Much> yeah, it uses a "love" engine or something, it has two dots over the o which I can't make because keyboard
<ahoneybun> oh 
<Nothing_Much> the game is "Snayke"
<Nothing_Much> http://www.desura.com/games/snayke this was the game
<Nothing_Much> oh no
<ahoneybun> I tried to go back to Windows to play more games... but I could not get the USB to show up so I can boot from it
<Nothing_Much> don't do it
<ahoneybun> SO here I am
<Nothing_Much> or
<Nothing_Much> don't bother with windows
<Nothing_Much> especially windows 10
<ahoneybun> I have like 84 damn Steam games
<ahoneybun> but can only play 34 on Linux
<Nothing_Much> that you can't run on linux?
<Nothing_Much> oh darn
<ahoneybun> yep
<Nothing_Much> yeah, well, play those games on windows 8 if you can
<Nothing_Much> windows 10 is insanity
<ahoneybun> my friend always brings it up
<ahoneybun> and asks why I'm on Linux then
<Nothing_Much> linux is better software
<ahoneybun> Win 8 is pure crap
<Nothing_Much> it's inherently better than anything windows ever was
<ahoneybun> no no no
<ahoneybun> Win 7 was better then 8
<ahoneybun> by a solar ystem
<ahoneybun> *system
<Nothing_Much> windows 7 was a less smelly pile of trash that windows 8 is
<Nothing_Much> i use garbage as a metaphor to refer to windows
<ahoneybun> I can't finish Dying Light because my friend wants to do it together
<ahoneybun> :(
<ahoneybun> its funny
<ahoneybun> I only bought the game as they made a Linux version 
<ahoneybun> I was never going to play it I
<Nothing_Much> windows is a gigantic trash can that the entire world knows and tolerates in order to play games and stuff, it's convenient because the trash can has a bunch of garbage software right there in order to make something work, that's windows's convenience for you, but it's still a gigantic trash can
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> damn now I want to go back to Dying Light
<Nothing_Much> was that game good?
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: you know what is really really funny
<ahoneybun> yes
<Nothing_Much> what's funny?
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: my PS3 controller works better in Linux then Windos
<ahoneybun> and out of the box :)
<Nothing_Much> hah
<ahoneybun> no extra 3rd party software
<Nothing_Much> that fits well with my metaphor
<ahoneybun> like in Windows
<Nothing_Much> the trash can everybody lives in when using Windows, you have to sift through a lot of trash to find the one that works
<ahoneybun> when I built my first computer I needed a driver from a website for the ethernet port to work in WIndows
<ahoneybun> Linux: it worked out of the box
<Nothing_Much> again, FOSS is inherently better than anything Windows
<ahoneybun> and not just Ubuntu worked
<Nothing_Much> especially GPL licensed software
<ahoneybun> every distro I tried
<Nothing_Much> and that's kinda why Mir is better than Wayland IMO because it's GPLv3, best form of copyleft
<ahoneybun> I don't like the idea of Mir
<ahoneybun> we need to stick to a standard
<ahoneybun> Wayland for everyone
<Nothing_Much> that actually raises a question, how can it be GPLv3 when it's extremely close to hardware?
<Nothing_Much> close to closed down hardware?
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, that standard was taking FOREVER to get up to speed
<ahoneybun> the source for Mir is available?
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, I can't read code
<ahoneybun> I thought everything Canonical was doing was closed source
<Nothing_Much> wat
<Nothing_Much> dude, Mir is GPLv3
<ahoneybun> I know there is no source for Unity 8
<Nothing_Much> better than Wayland and Xorg because they're both MIT-
<Nothing_Much> uh.. ahoneybun I think a problem is that while their software IS FOSS, I have a hard time locating the source, but it's either in Launchpad or Bazaar or something..
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/mir
<ahoneybun> some MIT in there
<Nothing_Much> https://launchpad.net/unity8
<Nothing_Much> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files "browse the code" :0
<Nothing_Much> oh okay, so I guess the MIT stuff explains why it can run on top of hardware or.. something else, pardon my lack of knowledge of coding
<Nothing_Much> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch/files and here's the code for Mir o.o
<ahoneybun> you think I know anymore lol
<Nothing_Much> well, we could ask a coding friend to check what the code does
<Nothing_Much> but uh..
<Nothing_Much> idk, most coders are bungholes and they prefer to work on their own projects
 * ahoneybun has done some coding
<ahoneybun> ...
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> my friend's a bunghole, he has his own engine and recording software
<Nothing_Much> and he wouldn't share his recording software :<
<ahoneybun> oh I see
<ahoneybun> the problem is that if we want more games on Linux we need 1 display server
<Nothing_Much> we have SDL
<ahoneybun> having 2 is hard to maintain different drivers for
<Nothing_Much> which I think resolves the issue
<ahoneybun> I've been thining of installing SteamOS on my laptop
<Nothing_Much> nooooo
<Nothing_Much> don't do it
<ahoneybun> but it is Debian+GNOME
<ahoneybun> plus no torrents
<Nothing_Much> UNLESS you're going to use nothing but a controller
<Nothing_Much> don't do it
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> valve said it themselves, SteamOS will make a terrible desktop
<Nothing_Much> it's even more barebones than Debian too
<ahoneybun> nice XD
<Nothing_Much> only comes with the file browser and terminal afaik
<ahoneybun> be back, zombie time
<Nothing_Much> l8r
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pretty much everything Canonical distributes is FOSS
<mhall119> the only exceptions that I know of are server-side services
<mhall119> like Landscape and the Click/Snappy store
<Nothing_Much> glad I see server-side things as irrelevant because GNU/Linux already dominates the server side :D
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I see
<DammitJim> mhall119, are you @ Canonical now?
<mhall119> DammitJim: yeah, I have been since 2011
<DammitJim> nice
<DammitJim> are there other LoCo team members there, too?
<mhall119> roaksoax is, and balloons 
<mhall119> I'm not sure if jpugh still is or not
<DammitJim> yeah, whatever happened to him?
<mhall119> there are some other folks in Florida who haven't been part of the LoCo
<ahoneybun> oh I meant roaksoax in person the this month
<mhall119> DammitJim: I think he's moved up into the panhandle
<ahoneybun> *met
<DammitJim> mhall119, since we are rolling out new Ubuntu servers and one of the reasons we were able to switch from Red Hat is because we told the president of the company that we can get support for the servers through canonical... what do you suggest I do to understand what would be required to get support?
<DammitJim> got any contacts?
<mhall119> DammitJim: Ubuntu Advantage is the support program, I don't know who manages it internally, but there should be contact info online
<mhall119> DammitJim: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<DammitJim> ok, thanks
 * ahoneybun uses Ubuntu Server on his VPS
<ahoneybun> though they have a custom kernel
<ahoneybun> 4.0 based which is awesome
<DammitJim> why do so many people like the word VPS
<ahoneybun> idk thats what it is called no?
<DammitJim> I guess everyone has one, then ;)
<ahoneybun> virtual private server
<ahoneybun> basicly have 1 tiny part of a full server
<ahoneybun> 1core 1gb ram 
<ahoneybun> but a SSD so super fast
<mhall119> ahoneybun: enjoying your new linode service?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: yep
<ahoneybun> got znc running on it now
<ahoneybun> connected to it now with Konversation
<mhall119> nice
<ahoneybun> so I am online all the time with a backlog too
<mhall119> I need to get znc running
<ahoneybun> I can see what everyone said when I was disconnected
<mhall119> do you have it connected to multiple IRC networks, or just freenode?
<ahoneybun> freenode only atm
<ahoneybun> I can connect to more 
<mhall119> I think it supports multiple now, that's what kept me from using it before
<ahoneybun> it does
<ahoneybun> it has a web interface as well
<ahoneybun> there is a great article about setting it up on digitalocean
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-znc-an-irc-bouncer-on-an-ubuntu-vps
<rmarcelino> Hello
<rmarcelino> Is anyone in channel?
<ahoneybun> hey rmarcelino
<rmarcelino> heya
<rmarcelino> I am thinking I am in the wrong room, but could use a bit of help
<ahoneybun> with ubuntu?
<rmarcelino> Yes...  edubuntu to be specific
<rmarcelino> but would apply to ubuntu as well
<ahoneybun> tech support is in #ubuntu
<ahoneybun> but your welcome to hang around here as well
<rmarcelino> lol thanks =)
<ahoneybun> np :)
<rmarcelino> I used to use linux in the old days, but its been a while
<rmarcelino> lot has changed
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> yea
<rmarcelino> could use advice though if you got a sec
<rmarcelino> as someone who I assume knows ubuntu pretty well
<rmarcelino> I am a new IT manager for 3 school campuses
<ahoneybun> awesome
<ahoneybun> I would not call myself a expert
<rmarcelino> they currently are using windows in several of our labs and the kids keep messing with them
<ahoneybun> let me jump in #ubuntu
<rmarcelino> Ok
<ahoneybun> rmarcelino: follow me to #ubuntu
<rmarcelino> I dont see that listed
<ahoneybun>  type /j #ubuntu
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there is also #edubuntu
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did not know, seems he wants a custom image to lock down the settings
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there a way to lockdown the system settings
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I think edubuntu had a tool that would do some stuff with gsettings to lock down various things
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to find that
<ahoneybun> might be broken with the changes to Unity
<mhall119> yeah, I haven't kept up with that work in quite some time
 * mhall119 contributed to edubuntu once upon a time
<ahoneybun> what about uberstudent mhall119?
<mhall119> who or what is uberstudent?
<ahoneybun> http://uberstudent.org/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: first I've heard of them
<ahoneybun> oh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-24
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, Yoooooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-26
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: pong me when you're around, I have DVD artwork/examples for you
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> pong mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: try this link, see if it downloads a .zip https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads/593daaf28e858d408453ca315288dda420150625113440/78136ef8ed702526ea9a14efeda98be920150625113440/774420
<ahoneybun> I thought I was CC'd
<mhall119> they're PDFs, so I don't know how easy/useful they will be, but it's what Canonical uses to print
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> downloading now
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: if you need more than that, let me know
<ahoneybun> thanks michael
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: I'm trying to get price estimates now, to see if we should just pre-print a whole bunch and give them out on request, or print them on a per-request basis
<ahoneybun> awesomeness
<ahoneybun> I would like to have some for akademy but I know with the timeslot left it might be a pipe dream
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: good point, I'll ask about lead-time on printing them too
<ahoneybun> why no svgs...
<ahoneybun> and sizes
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to design around their red marks
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: I think as long as your proportions are correct and it's a high enough resolution, we'll be fine
<mhall119> the design team are mac-addicts, so I might be able to get you PSD files, but not SVG
<ahoneybun> Mac's really?
<ahoneybun> what th
<ahoneybun> very similar to business cards then
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: yeah, they were trained on macs, had all their experience on macs, and they were hired to make designs not specifically to use FOSS tools
<Nothing_Much> psd files?
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  I have a sample
<Nothing_Much> agh, photoshop
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://imgur.com/QlrYf6D
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, Every argument that I hear is that FOSS tools aren't up to par with proprietary tools like Adobe garbage
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: I made that with GIMP so I beg to differ :)
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I doubt that's true, it's more likely that the tools you are familiar with *feel* more capable than new ones
<Nothing_Much> People hate change I guess, and since GIMP has a reputation of "not being as good as Photoshop"... too many crazies in software.
<mhall119> ahoneybun: looks good, do you need to get these designs approved by the rest of Kubuntu before we get them printed?
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to get options
<ahoneybun> opinion
<Nothing_Much> Phoronix says that Kubuntu 15.10 might be the end of the line for Kubuntu or something..
<ahoneybun> riddell tells me that we can use the artwork from KDE Design team
<ahoneybun> mhall119: might want to put a tag saying about the team that did the artwork
<ahoneybun> Nothing_Much: link please
<Nothing_Much> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-15.10-Worrying-State man hexchat's annoying
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's up to you guys how close you want to be to KDE design and how much you want to use your own branding
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I know but their artwork is amazing :_
<ahoneybun> :)
<Nothing_Much> Anything that resembles the Ubuntu circle of friends icon is amazing
<Nothing_Much> logo*
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I know, but if other distros are using it too, it might not be obvious at a glance (say, walking by a booth at a conference) that it's a Kubuntu DVD
<ahoneybun> it has the Logo and wordmark on it
<mhall119> if nobody else is using it, and KDE is okay with Kubuntu using it (not sure how they feel about their trademarks used this way)
<mhall119> then it would be okay
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'll ask around
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sounds good, as long as KDE and Kubuntu are happy with it, so am I
<ahoneybun> awesome, I'll grab some opinions and legal advise before hand
<mhall119> ahoneybun: also need to decide if you guys want DVDs for the latest release, or just the latest LTS
<ahoneybun> well that design has the latest on it, and the artwork is from Plasma5 so
<ahoneybun> let me talk to them first
<mhall119> for now you probably want the latest, since it has Plasma 5, but at 16.04 it might make sense to just print a lot more of those
<ahoneybun> yea a LTS of course
<ahoneybun> but we'll see once we get to 15.10
<mhall119> yup
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<mhall119> ahoneybun: looks good, remember you can put something inside the sleeve too if you want (IIRC, the Ubuntu DVDs put the animal logo inside)
<ahoneybun> yea but the vivid one is not the best
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you can always put a big Kubuntu logo inside
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> I've sent a email to the -devel ML about it and waiting for replys
<ahoneybun> should have a decision by the end of the day mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: cool, it'll probably take me longer than that to get cost estimates
<ahoneybun> of course
<ahoneybun> but the design is the longest part
<ahoneybun> btw this was all made in GIMP mhall119 :)
<ahoneybun> http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<ahoneybun> new back
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can I get the DVD label art as well?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: wasn't that in there?
<ahoneybun> correct sorry
<ahoneybun> mhall119: think it would be possiable to get a few (like 10) in another language?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: small runs will be more expensive, I don't think less than 100 of anything will be worth it
<ahoneybun> maybe 150 english ones and we'll put the source files on the Kubuntu website for users in LoCo to easily translate
<ahoneybun> or ask Canonical to make them later
<mhall119> ahoneybun: definitely put the source files online, that way people could even just print their own
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-27
<Nothing_Much> Howdy, strangers
<ahoneybun> mhall119: we have a go on the DVD's : http://imgur.com/a/axpzW
<mhall119> ahoneybun: fantastic! Can you send them to be as high resolution or vector graphics? I will let you know as soon as I hear what our pricing options are
<mhall119> s/be/me/
<ahoneybun> svg?
<ahoneybun> thats all I have
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that would be great, yeah
<ahoneybun> I don't have svg
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what resolution are the images you have?
<ahoneybun> 1781x823
<ahoneybun> thats what the pdfs that you gave me where
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'll check amd see if that's high enough to print
<ahoneybun> damn
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-06-28
<ahoneybun> Happy Birthday balloons!
<Nothing_Much> Happy birthday to anybody
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, Sleepy?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-28
<ahoneybun> happy bday balloons!
<balloons> why thank you ahoneybun!
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> balloons: missed you at the last FOSSETCON
<balloons> indeed, did josé make it out again?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> also at SELF too
<ahoneybun> mhall119: who do I send my recripts and such from SELF?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: for reimbursement?
<ahoneybun> no I got the money already
<ahoneybun> before the trip
<mhall119> then what do we need receipts for?
<ahoneybun> I keep a google spreadsheet of the stuff
<ahoneybun> oh
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we would like a blog post about it though, so I can link it to the quarterly report
<ahoneybun> funny you say that lol
<ahoneybun> trying to finally finish it
<ahoneybun> mhall119: my cousin gave me his old N4 btw
<ahoneybun> also http://usefoss.com/index.php/2016/06/28/self-2016/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-28
<DammitJim> do you guys know why my ubuntu 14.04 server is saying: Security updates for your current Hardware Enablement Stack
<DammitJim> ended on 2016-08-04
<DammitJim> but when I run hwe-support-status --verbose, I get: Your Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) is supported until April 2019
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-30
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<maxolasersquad> Hardware and maintenance updates ended in 2016.
<maxolasersquad> Full support for 14.04 falls off at the beginning of 2018.
<maxolasersquad> The way I understand that, new hardware is no longer supported, but the other regulat package updates will keep coming through.
<maxolasersquad> That should read that full support falls off in 2019.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-25
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Honey pots how to | Meetup … https://www.meetup.com/hackmiami/events/250787425/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Someone made my Umbrella Holder and posted pix.  https://www.thingiverse.com/make:507202  Feels pretty good.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I need one of these but with way more slots.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I may just make this one with 4 of them side-by-side
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A lot more slots
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Fwd from RodMyers: https://imgur.com/gallery/kub3DMH
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2977686
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun I'm addicted to the RTD
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I finally learned to use it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> RTD?  Resistive Temperature Detector probe?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-26
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://hackaday.com/2018/06/22/linux-fu-the-great-power-of-make/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Found on reddit if someone wants a source. Thought it was neat
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is sad that so few are encrypting the disk
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I was a bit worried about the default encryption option even though I use it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I thought it had been compromised
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Even if it was compromised, it is better than nothing
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> True
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Go USA!  Most popular country for Ubuntu.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Wow, didn't expect that honestly lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh @RazPi - You wanted to know the names of the fittings on the 3D printer - https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=as_li_ss_tl?url=search-alias=industrial&field-keywords=PC4-M6&linkCode=ll2&tag=geeksurvival-20&linkId=f368ba1a401bd000d991c26e68ef2e5d
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That was me.  Wow, they are called pneumatic fittings.  I would think there was a different nomenclature for something that transfers plastic instead of pressurized air.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Those don't fit my printer I bought both the black and the blue ones :(
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I think we may need to make some modifications to yours. Sounds like a weekend project
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ooh I like the sound of that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's been hard to move forward with FreeCAD without a working printer
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, http://www.soliforum.com/topic/15273/howto-convert-da-vinci-jr-to-ramps-14/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ohh I see now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYtbnTGVoQY
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-27
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I think you have a problem
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> RAID 10 MicroSD card array!!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://liliputing.com/2018/06/gemini-pda-now-officially-supports-sailfish-os.html
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://ikeaordeath.com/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi  7/20
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I saw LinusTechTips do it and they benchmarked horribly.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/blog/google/psa-all-google-home-units-having-issues-this-morning/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I used my Google home at 0630 to turn off my lights.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I hey are down now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Odd.  Down detector says 0600
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers do you have any wood filament?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler, 7/20?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh score xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.gyazo.com/4e57bac58d81692cfbf29556517b3a0a.png
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-28
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'm trying a new filament.  That last filament was getting brittle and breaking.  I'm trying that wood you gave me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Chrome offline game
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - you would get a kick out of this - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1749849235/battbump-an-app-to-share-and-receive-phone-battery/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Dave from EEVBlog just destroyed it as well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's awesome!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I can't believe kickstarter allowed that.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers any idea how to remove water from a filament, or rejuvinate one that's brittle?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Descant, there are also ways to bake rolls at a low temp for several hours
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-29
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Any plans for 4th of july?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'd like to suggest donuts and everyone can come over to my house after
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Talk 3D printing and home automation, go swimming, have some pizza.  I can make some espresso/americano or whatever for some coffee.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My only issue is I cant leave my dog alone on the 4th, she hates fireworks
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Bring her.  I'm not talking about all night.  I'm probably going to bed earlier than fireworks en-mass. But like 11am to 5pm or so.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've been going to bed about now and waking up at 5-6AM for work.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just a suggestion i'd like to throw out there in case nothing else is going on.  If anyone's interested, I'm there.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've been building a smarthome since I moved in here. I haven't really had many people over.  However, I have about 90 home automation devices and about 50 IP-based non-home-automation devices.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> And a good security system in a gated community 👍
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers that pencil holder and that sd card holder have been awesome
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes.  Thanks, @KMyers. I filled mine and needed to print more.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Something tells me you need one bigger then my print bed
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Heh. Maybe.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-06-30
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler I'm thinking of replacing the sb8200 for the cm1000. What do you think?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linux distro hacked on GitHub, “all code considered compromised” – Naked Security … https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/06/29/linux-distro-hacked-on-github-all-code-considered-compromised/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> RIP Gentoo
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't know @govatent  have you seen issues that are resolved?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm having tons of disconnects
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Called arris they say it's Comcast. Comcast says signals are fine
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So im gonna swap it for a cm1000 if I still have issues I'll yell at Comcast
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm not having issues that I know of.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I would probably know
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Does anyone need one of my large sd/micro/USB holders in red?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm testing settings for warpage and I think I got it down.  Last one was perfect.  I'd like to run it again but I don't want to throw it away.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> How big did you manage to go?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Only 3 on the MPSM. But I could go 4,5...9 on my larger printer
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Heated bed was causing warpage. Bed must be 55C to prevent warpage and minimum extruder temp which produces good material.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It depends on the filament, I go between 50C and 65C for PLA/PETG and ~80C for ABS
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 65 is too high for any PLA I've used.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> hey, @KMyers do you have any wood filament?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not alot but in 10 rolls I've been through, 60 was the max and it warped a little.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It responds well to some of the PLAs I have, I rarely go that high but I do at times
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I do indeed
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> can you make my print out of that?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The controller holders? I would advise you choose a different model as the wood is not as strong as normal PLA so the interlocking links would be bad
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> carbon fiber?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  It's brittle because of the wood particles
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Carbon Fiber is best for looks, not strength in this case. Look for a different model if you want it done in one of those
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Abs
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> do you have plain black?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I do
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Anything special about these?  Cup holder?  Candy dispenser?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Its a game controller holder but it has interlocking links to allow multipe to hang from one
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.  I was thinking like locking holders into the side.  Got it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I might chance wood with a high infill depending on the design and sheer lines
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Any 90° turns?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze do you have the link for the model handy? I have the STLs on my other machine and am not near it at the moment
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> one sec
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1618293
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @govatent what's up with VMware not supporting unity mode on linux, huh???
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's a definite maybe for wood.  But I would bet on it.  Black PLA or PETG I would likely be best due to the potential for flexation during setting the controller on it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @govatent are you at the honey pot thing?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I was going to go, but I am working on my Android Auto setup with fiberglass
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun thanks for the idea!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Ah the Pi thing?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers !!!!!!!!! HNNNNNGHHHH !!!!!! https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2490185
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @Ivoriesablaze I haven't tried. What issue did you run into?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler is that an HM talk about honey pots? Don't forget I now live in Denver
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler best buy allowed me to get another sb8200. So far I'm not getting hundreds of correctables. I may have had a bad modem
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh crap. Yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That makes sense.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> There's no unity mode for Linux host
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Roger that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-07-01
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Oh yea. I haven't used workstation on windows. Does it have unity host? I've only used workstation in Linux hosts
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What is workstation?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Vmware workstation is the equivalent of virtualbox for desktop use
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> There's a free version called vmware player
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> on windows, it has unity, not on linux
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> unless i'm missing it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh. VMware. I always use VirtualBox
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I think you right. Cause I've looked for it.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can get Unity in VirtualBox.  But I think Canonical nixed the old interface in favor of Gnome.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I used to use virtualbox exclusively. But now it's kind of a given I'd use vmware products
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> unity = seemless mode
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> not unity desktop
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> LightDM with the new UI.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea. Unity is where the virtualize software will integrate the guest os apps into your main os seemlessly
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ok.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So you can't tell you are in a vm. Instead of doing a max window of your guest os. It's pretty neat
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Seemless Mode in VBox.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm not sure if even virtualbox has that feature in Linux hosts
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Oh it does?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it does
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, though the windows 10 guest doesn't work that well with it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm using a windows 7 guest
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Workstation is still a supported product. So there a public page for feature requests. I'll put a request for unity feature.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, because i heard the nixed it after version 7
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm running 14
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Um. If you're on Windows 10, you can run most things within WSL. You can get an X server for Windows like xming. Then within Ubuntu, within WSL, edit /etc/profile to include a line DISPLAY=:0.  That should allow you to operate seamless.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's not a VM but it works.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, but i'm talking about a windows 10 guest
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You can also Remote X Display to Windows 10.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I don't think you can seamless on Windows 10 guest at all.  Can you?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, using the windows 10 seamless mode in vbox is kinda buggy, open up the start menu and it disappears
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> my team lead uses a windows 10 vm on his mac and it works decently
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> well, unity mode because he uses vmware
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hm. Well, personally I'm of the oppinion that Windows is good at graphics and GUI stuff.  Linux is good at server stuff.  I tend to use Windows host and Linux guest.  Everything works.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Linux is also best at working with files, devices, and textual manipulation.  I need both.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, but i like my linux running on bare metal
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I wouldn't even know how to open a serial port and send exact bytes to a mobile device through Windows.  You can do it from the command line in Linux.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> *without designing a program
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> The cars a Hyundai
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What @chuckr?
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> The picture I side the car.
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Hate phone keyboard
